# Probleme mit Wago 750-464



## Android_Garden (4 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Wago 750-8202 für meine Haussteuerung, soweit funktioniert alles mit den Digitalen I/O´s. Ich habe nur ein Problem mit der Analogen Eingangsklemme(750-464), im WAGO I/O Check wird mir ein Wert angezeigt den die Klemme von den angeschlossenen PT100 (eingesetzt als Raumfühler) erhält. Leider bekomm ich diesen Wert nicht in CoDeSys rein.

Da ich anfänger in sachen SPS bin würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand das erklären kann wie ich mit einer Analogen Eingangsklemme in CoDeSys arbeite.

Ich habe bereits Variablen für die jeweilen Kanäle angelegt, es wird mir aber dennoch immer "0" als Wert angezeigt.


----------



## KingHelmer (5 November 2014)

Hast du die Klemme konfiguriert nach Anleitung im Handbuch?
Falls ja, wie hast du im Programm deine Variable deklariert?

Vieleicht kannst du einen Programmausschnitt senden, hilft bei der Diagnose.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 November 2014)

Denke auch das deine Var nicht richtig geklariert wurde. Kannst du mal den Teil posten in welchem du diese deklarierst ? Machst du das direkt im Program oder in der Konfiguration wo deine Karten konfiguriert werden ? Hast du sie ggf doppelt deklariert oder auf Null gesetzt ? Falschen Typ verwendet ?


----------



## Android_Garden (5 November 2014)

Hmm ich denke auch das es was mit den variablen zu tun hat. Im Moment habe ich die Variablen so deklariert:

Analog_E0 AT %???: WORD;

Die Fragezeichen habe ich verwendet da ich gerade die Adresse des analogen eingangs nicht auswendig weiß.


----------



## KingHelmer (5 November 2014)

Deklariere die Varieble spaßeshalbes mal als INT anstelle von Word und schau dann nochmal!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Android_Garden (5 November 2014)

Hab ich schon gemacht ... Bleibt aber bei "0" 

Liegt hier eventuell ein Verständnis Problem meiner seits vor? Ich sehe die "0" wenn ich mich in codesys mit meiner wago verbinde, das system auf "run" stelle und in  Übersicht der globalen variablen mir eben die der Analogkarte ansehe


----------



## KingHelmer (5 November 2014)

Sofern du den Haken bei Simulation auch wirklich draußen hast, solltest du hier eigentlich auch die entsprechenden Werte sehen.
Zumindest schwankt so ein Analogwert immer minimal, wenn auch nur um ein paar Einheiten. Also solltest du zumindest nicht ewig eine 0 sehen.

Blinken auch keine Lämpchen an der WAGO?

Noch eine Möglichkeit:
Formatieren -> Extrahieren -> Alles Bereinigen -> Download

Nur zur Sicherheit.

Falls das auch nicht geht, könntest du dein Programm mal an einen hier senden.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Android_Garden (5 November 2014)

Hmm ok ich werd das heute mal versuchen  
Was ich eben komisch finde, in wago I/O check wird mir ein wert der auch so stimmen sollte angezeigt.

Die vier grünen led's leuchten und die beiden roten der Kanälen die nicht angeschlossen sind leuchten.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 November 2014)

Ansonsten wirklich mal überprüfen ob eben die Adresse hinter dem % stimmt. Wenn du da falsch liegst bleibt der Wert natürlich 0


----------



## Android_Garden (5 November 2014)

Ich bekomm nichts raus :/

hab mal zwei bilder gemacht


Die Variablen wie ich sie deklariert habe und die Steuerungskonfiguration mit der Analogen Klemme




Die übersicht der Variablen wenn die SPS auf "run" steht


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 November 2014)

Sehr merkwürdig. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich da auch nix falsches. Hast du mal auf geschaut (Querverweis) ob es ggf eine Doppel Deklaration gibt ? Im IO Check sagst du stimmen die werte ? Schwanken die ? Was hast du noch so an Klemmen in deinem System ?


----------



## Android_Garden (5 November 2014)

Also Querverweise sind keine, ja im I/O Check werden Werte angezeigt, die ändern sich auch. 


Hier mal meine Konfiguration



Wago 750-8202, 1x Analogklemme 750-464, 4x Digital out, 3x Digital in


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 November 2014)

Hast du mal probiert nur die 464er und die 600er und dann nur mal die Var lesen ?


----------



## MSB (6 November 2014)

Das Problem ist gemäß den angehängten Bildchen ganz einfach, steht auch bei jedem Compiler-Vorgang im Info-Fenster:
Nicht verwendete Variablen im Prozessabbild werden nicht aktualisiert.

Insofern wird die Var im Programm gegenwärtig wohl schlicht nicht verwendet, sondern ist lediglich in der GVL deklariert.

Mach also in irgend einem Prog einen Move oder irgend eine Form von Zuweisung auf eine andere Variable.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2014)

MSB: Wo siehst du das auf den Bildchen, sehe nirgends die Warnung.... 

Flo


----------



## MSB (6 November 2014)

Das ist eher was man nicht sieht, und vom TE auch nicht liest ...

Großkotzig würde ich das jetzt als Erfahrung vs. Glaskugel vs. Anfänger bezeichnen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 November 2014)

Du magst ja recht haben aber was lässt dich das Glauben ?
Immerhin sollte die Adresse ja stimmen.


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2014)

Na ja, 

er hat schon recht, dass Variablen, die nur deklariert sind aber nirgends im programm benutzt oder "gewacht" werden in einer Visu, auch nicht aktualisiert werden.

Hat er einfach vermutet, da er schon mehr "Problembehebungserfahrung im Forum" hat als wir zwei hübschen 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 November 2014)

Jetzt hab ich das erst verstanden. Und was gelernt  bin doch nicht Multitasking fähig. [emoji50]


----------



## MSB (6 November 2014)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Du magst ja recht haben aber was lässt dich das Glauben ?
> Immerhin sollte die Adresse ja stimmen.


1. Die Adresse sollte wohl stimmen
2. Man sieht nur die Globale Variablenliste
3. Compiler-Hinweis: "Nicht verwende IO Variablen werden nicht aktualisiert"
4. Ergo am wahrscheinlichsten "Variable im Prog nicht verwendet"


----------



## Android_Garden (6 November 2014)

@MSB 
Das klingt logisch ... Da merkt man das ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin :/  

Ich werde das morgen gleich mal testen wenn ich zuhause bin gleich! Aber schon mal danke für den Tipp / Hinweis


----------



## Android_Garden (7 November 2014)

Klasse es funktioniert 

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  Danke


----------

